# Mini and Micro HOSC plans



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 22, 2008)

I am posting these drawings with Mr. Graham's permission. They are drawings that i generated and used to build the 1/2 and 1/4 scale versions of his HOSC horizontal wobbler. I may have errors like the piston being the same size as the bore so these may not be good enough for the beginner. Please dont show up on my door step with pitch forks and torches. If you find an error, I will gladly correct the drawings and resubmit them to the forum members. 

View attachment MicroHosc.zip


View attachment MiniHOSC.zip


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 22, 2008)

Steve,
I copied the plans into the Downloads and uploads section of the site so they would be easier to find when this thread gets buried with time. Thanks for posting them. 
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you!

As i learn the ways of this forum, things will start showing up in the correct place.

Enjoy the plans!!

Steve


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks! Very nice drawings.


----------



## wareagle (Nov 23, 2008)

Steve, thanks for sharing the drawings. That is very generous.

As far as learning the ay of theland, no worries there. It take a little while to settle in. Make your elf at home!!

Kindest regards,
W/E


----------



## raggle (Nov 23, 2008)

> Make your elf at home!!



And consider his elfin safety

Ray


----------



## wareagle (Nov 23, 2008)

raggle  said:
			
		

> And consider his elfin safety



Oh my! I love it when spell check leave holes!! Not to mention the fact I can't seem to proof my stuff before clicking that little bitty button.  :


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 23, 2008)

its enough to make you elf conscious, isn't it.


----------



## baldrocker (Nov 23, 2008)

Brian
 :big: :big: :big:


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 23, 2008)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> its enough to make you elf conscious, isn't it.



Thats bad!


Anybody planning on building one of these? Started one already? How are the drawings, good enough?


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 24, 2008)

Steve,
The drawings look fine. May have a go at the mini as soon as I get a couple of other projects finished up first. Quick question...is there any spring tension on the cylinder or not? It doesn't appear that there is which works, just leaks a bit more. Actually I made my Elmer's "Tiny" that way so it would run on lower pressure. Thanks for posting the plans.

Bill


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 24, 2008)

wlindiii  said:
			
		

> Steve,
> The drawings look fine. May have a go at the mini as soon as I get a couple of other projects finished up first. Quick question...is there any spring tension on the cylinder or not? It doesn't appear that there is which works, just leaks a bit more. Actually I made my Elmer's "Tiny" that way so it would run on lower pressure. Thanks for posting the plans.
> 
> Bill




No spring. There is a 0-80 screw that holds the cylinder on. I found a screw that is a bit to long and then ground it down a bit at a time until it is snug and the cylinder is close to the surface but still free to wobble. Kinda have to feel whats good.

The flywheel is glued to the crankshaft with red locktite. That gets a bit tough getting the wheel glued without getting the crank glued to the bearing or standard.


----------

